# Horsehair Jewelry



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi, I've been playing around with the idea of making custom horsehair jewelry. I wanted to post pics and see what you all thought.

Thanks,

~Myst~

This is a Plain one.


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

wow i love them, Do you do watches? How much do you charge?


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

that is very well done. how long did it take you to do one?

I do believe you can sell those. they are quite unique you may even get custom orders from people.

keep up the good work


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Those are beautiful! If I had the extra scratch laying around, I would make an order!!!! 


I love the necklace!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW.. you have a pm


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

*TXWMP--- *Yes I will be doing watches as well. For the moment though I don't have any on hand. The price will vary depending on what the customer has in mind. 


*LDblackhorse*--- Thank You. It takes me a few hours from start to finish, once the hair has been prepared. If the hair has to be prepared first then It takes about 5 hrs or so.:wink:


*Jane Honda*---Thank You. 



I will be getting a website up later tonight, It will have pricing as well as more info, and pictures of other bracelets and necklaces that are finished. I will also be doing earings, keychains, watches, and other items that will be available in the future. 

The address is www.theclassyequine.com


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

you have a PM


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

I PM'D you too


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

those are beautiful. what would you charge?


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

*southerncowgirl*- Sent you a pm. 

Thank You


----------



## louiseiscool (Apr 4, 2009)

i love them! spesh the first bracelet. can we buy them?


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you very much!! 

I sent you a pm

~Deserae


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Those are really beautiful! It would be cool if they could be from your own horses hair, that would be harder though...


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You very much!!! 

I do offer making custom bracelets from your own horses hair. 

I am just finishing up some now, and I will post pictures when they are all done. 

~Deserae


----------



## xxNataliexx (Apr 7, 2009)

*Really Nice , How Long Did It Take You???*


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Natalie,

Thank You, It took about 5 hours from start to finish. This includes all the preparation time of the hair before the actual braiding.


~Deserae


----------

